# Unable to watch video clips on CTV !



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

I wanted to watch video clips on CTV from the Super Bowl advertisers,but when I click on a video I get a message that says "Windows media Player" could not be found. You may need to upgrade to the latest version. Is there a way around this ? I have Quick Time, Real Media & VLC
Thanks.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

If you are using Firefox I get that message also. Try Safari or gulp IE as it seems they check for version or browser because of the MS connection.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

ChilBear said:


> If you are using Firefox I get that message also. Try Safari or gulp IE as it seems they check for version or browser because of the MS connection.


I am using Safari-----


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

The last version of Windows Media Player for Mac that I am aware of is version 9, which was released in about 2003. Meanwhile the Windows version has moved on. That doesn't mean that WMP 9 for Mac won't work. It still works for many WMV files/streaming broadcast.

A common practice of viewing WMV files on a Mac these days is to install Flip4Mac, which allows you to view WMV files through QuickTime and as a plug-in for your browser.

This works almost all the time, but not with the CTV website.

I manage to view video on the CTV website, regardless of which browser I use, when I uncheck the option to use Flip4Mac WMV Browser plug-in. But you still need to have WMP 9 for Mac installed.

To recap:

* You need to install WMP 9 for Mac.
* If you don't have Flip4Mac installed, you are all set to watch videos on the CTV website.
* If you also have Flip4Mac installed and you want to watch videos on the CTV website, open System Preferences and click on the icon "Flip4Mac WMV". Then click on the tab "Browser". I think by default the first option "Use Flip4Mac WMV Browser plug-in" is checked. Uncheck this option. After that you would be able to view videos on the CTV website.
* You might want to recheck the Flip4Mac plug-in option so you can use the plug-in for other websites.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I have every bloody safari plug in and flip4mac and WMP and I still cannot watch ctv streams.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I have every bloody safari plug in and flip4mac and WMP and I still cannot watch ctv streams.


There is another inelegant solution that I had posted before. See here.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Just go to YouTube. Better quality video.

CTV obviously doesn't want you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CTV plays just fine for me on either machine.

eMac 1.25Ghz running 10.4.11 and MBP 2.2 Ghz running 10.5.1.

Flip4MAC installed on both.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Yup, working in FireFox in OS 10.4.10 on a MacPro... I did run a Flip4Mac update before trying though...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

It runs fine for me with Flip4Mac in Firefox. Confirmed in both Tiger and Leopard installs.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

yeeeha said:


> The last version of Windows Media Player for Mac that I am aware of is version 9, which was released in about 2003. Meanwhile the Windows version has moved on. That doesn't mean that WMP 9 for Mac won't work. It still works for many WMV files/streaming broadcast.
> 
> A common practice of viewing WMV files on a Mac these days is to install Flip4Mac, which allows you to view WMV files through QuickTime and as a plug-in for your browser.
> 
> ...


I am unable to uncheck "Use Flip4Mac Browser plug in as it is checked, but grayed out. I have the free version of Flip4Mac


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

happ ymac said:


> I am unable to uncheck "Use Flip4Mac Browser plug in as it is checked, but grayed out. I have the free version of Flip4Mac


I couldn't uncheck it either, nor can I watch the videos on my MacBook, but they play fine in VMWare Fusion/WinXP - WinXP is good for something  

Margaret


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Just upgraded to Flip4Mac 2.2.0.49 (latest version as of today).
It wouldn't play native CTV content (e.g. news), but content that links to other sites (e.g. MTV) plays just fine.
I was able to go into System Preferences, Flip4Mac, under the Browser tab, de-select the "Use Flip4Mac WMV Browser settings" checkbox.
After this, I was able to re-launch Firefox and play native CTV content.
I have Windows Media Player 9.0.0
I'm running on a dual G5 PowerMac with Leopard 10.5.1

If you find the checkbox is greyed out, it may simply be because you're not in an admin account or your preferences are locked.
I'm running the free version of Flip4Mac.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

Some content works, like Corner Gas. Others like W5 and Terminator don't.

Everyone should write to them asking when they will have Mac support.


----------



## VictorDTarsus (Sep 12, 2007)

It just goes to show that Microsoft's commitment to making certain software available for the Mac is becoming the biggest joke I've ever seen. Not to say I want Internet Explorer anywhere near me ever again, Window Media Player however should at least be brought up to version 10 for the Mac. All the newer Windows Media Videos on the net whether you have WMP9 and Flip4Mac or not prefer a minimum of Version 10 and were stuck with 9. I use Flip4Mac so much that I removed WMP9 completely. There is no real good reason to keep it around if someone in the Mac Software community has developed a Plug-In for Quick Time to handle Windows Media Video format.

Look at all the software PC users take advantage of because of Apple's generosity. QuickTime, iTunes, Safari(though Safari 3 Public Beta sucks hard on the PC at the moment as Apple gets all the bugs worked out). And these software titles are always upgraded. What are the Microsoft Mac Software porters doing over there at MS? Taking an extended break? I was just at Wikipedia and it was stated in the page I was viewing about Windows Media Components for QuickTime that Microsoft has indeed discontinued WMP the Mac, what a bunch a butt pirates! I'd love to see Apple discontinue QuickTime for PC and see the crap hit the fanbeejacon ! I tried their so called free components for QuickTime before I tried Flip4Mac. MSs own components didn't work for crap.

Wikipedia Page Link


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

Now I am very confused!

I have a PPC G4 iMac. This machine can watch videos on CTV website, with the setup that I posted above.

Last week I bought a Macbook Pro that had Leopard installed on it. Yesterday I installed WMP9 for Mac and Flip4Mac on the Macbook Pro, and had the same options checked as on the G4 iMac. But the Macbook Pro cannot play any video on the CTV website, no matter what I do and what browser I use.

I am very puzzled!!


----------



## emorycreek (Jun 29, 2003)

*Ctv*

I too have tried and mostly failed using many browsers. Let them know by giving them feedback.

CTV - The CTV Broadband Network


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I just sent them a bug report. Thanks for the link. I'm tired of living in the stone age in Canada.

Best streaming television I've found on Canadian sites is definitely Discovery.ca. Doesn't help most Heroes fans I'm sure but thought I'd share.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

mac-rat said:


> then I extracted this part of the url:
> 
> http://esi.ctv.ca/datafeed/urlgen2.aspx?vid=29706
> 
> ...


Interesting. I did the same thing and I only got the audio with a still picture. But I let the whole thing play to the end and then rewound and it played fine.

Margaret


----------



## danaekitty (Jan 11, 2008)

I wrote to ctv awhile ago about this problem. For my imac, with Leopard and Filp4Mac but no WMP, I can play the content, but if I try to click on the full screen option nothing happens, I'm only able to watch it in teeny tiny mode.
My sister has the macbook, leopard and no Flip4Mac and can't even open the broadband screen. CTV is definitely not as Mac-Friendly as they could be...I guess we just have to live with it among other silly issues that could be resolved if someone would just get up and take care of it.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

If you still want to check out the ads, including the American Ones, go here


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm running into this issue as well.

MacBook 1.83 / 2gig RAM / Leopard 10.5.2

Latest Flip4Mac WMV installed.

My solution: click on the video link you want, then View Source, and look for "video_high" - copy the URL that follows, and paste it into a Safari window, or into a Quicktime movie URL field. The video will play.

Stupid, stupid, stupid. This should "just work".

M


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> My solution: click on the video link you want, then View Source, and look for "video_high" - copy the URL that follows, and paste it into a Safari window, or into a Quicktime movie URL field. The video will play.
> 
> Stupid, stupid, stupid. This should "just work".
> 
> M



I'm trying to view these My Toronto videos but it's not working. When I tried View Source "video_high" it was the wrong clip. Can anyone view these My Toronto clips? CTV Toronto | CTV News, Shows and Sports -- Canadian Television


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The "source" window that opens lists ALL of the available clips on that day. You need to hunt around a bit for the "video_high" that corresponds to the topic you want. In most cases, there is a clue, either by the name of the reporter or the subject matter.


----------



## jgerber (Apr 16, 2005)

Is this common with Mac's?
re: problems viewing web content?


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

I just received this response from CTV:

"_We are launching a new player later this month that should solve the
problem.... sorry... but we do have a fix in mind..._"


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

jgerber said:


> Is this common with Mac's?
> re: problems viewing web content?


Not really common in that it happens with a lot of websites, but when it does happen with one where you want to look at videos often, it can be a problem.

I very seldom watch CTVs video, but if I were, I would be on their case something fierce.

I (probably with many other people complaining) have managed to get a few websites to clean up their act.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Victor


It would be super interested, given, all the staple programmes that Apple has released for PC if they will try and give out so many good programmes such as those as to try and make a hybrid WINDOWS/ OSX computer. People will see the and the run to the white light!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ummm... all current Macs *are* hybrid. They can run OS X or Windows.

See Boot Camp


----------



## carleymarie (Feb 3, 2008)

Everything works just fine for me on my MacBook.


----------



## jgerber (Apr 16, 2005)

How are they (they as in CTV) showing the video content... i mean, is it simply a windows media file? or is it a file some how embedded in a flash file?

What I'd like to see is a universal video format... so it wouldn't matter if your Mac OS or MS or whatever other OS you may be on, you could easily view it.

This is why I was curious about the 'flash' thing... because I was wondering if you embed video in flash, will it be compatible with any browser (or OS) as long as they have the appropriate flash player?

On my PC, I'll admit I love checking out the trailers on Quicktime.com... i just wish I could check them out on my iBook. Window's media has NOTHING.
(I think they tried to copy quicktimes site/idea with wmv-hd trailers, but seems like it died real quick... the page still exists I think, but has the same original trailers it did 3 years ago)

Sorry for getting off topic (but thought it is some what related):
*Is there anyway I can view H.264 content on OS 10.2.8?
(this is what my iBook currently has on it)
I went to dl the latest QT Player, but the page only gave me options for Tiger Panther and Leopard releases of it on the download page. (unless I missed something)* Thanks.


----------

